# Pressemeldung: Französischer Gewichtsrekord



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2013)

Pressemeldung

*Französischer Gewichtsrekord ​*




Tostedt. 
Black-Cat-Teamangler Christian Höing und Gründer von "Chris Adventure Tours" setzt Maßstäbe: 
Mit seinem Angelkollegen Uli Schuppler machte er sich auf Entdeckungstour an die Petite Rhone. Für beide war es das erste Mal an diesem Gewässer, eine Tour ins Unbekannte! 

Und dies ausgerechnet bei extremen Bedingungen mit drei Metern Hochwasser. Es gab nur noch wenige Uferplätze und der Fluss führte viel Treibgut mit sich. Doch die beiden Anglern kämpften und wurden belohnt mit mehreren Fischen von über zwei Metern Länge. 

Was jedoch am letzten Tag passierte, wird beiden bestimmt noch lange im Kopf bleiben: 
Um 10 Uhr morgens verneigte sich eine Black Cat Freestyle-Rute bis ins Handteil und der Drill des Lebens begann für Uli Schuppler. Der Waller zog die ersten zehn Minuten von der geschlossenen Fin-Nor-Rolle Schnur, wie er wollte. 

Die Angler folgten dem Urviech mit dem Schlauchboot unfreiwillig. Jedoch machte der Waller nach weiteren zehn Minuten einen kleinen Fehler und er schwamm Strom auf. Nach Erfahrung der beiden Angler machen das nur Fische von über 2,40 m Länge. Genau wie dieser, der durch den Richtungswechsel seine Kräfte schnell ans Limit brachte. 
Nach weiteren zehn Minuten konnten sie den Waller dann endlich vom Gewässergrund lösen und ausdrillen. 

Als der Gigant das erste mal die Wasseroberfläche durchbrach, verschlug es den beiden den Atem – ein gewaltiger Anblick! Nach insgesamt 35 Minuten auf Biegen und Brechen konnte Christian Höing den Urfisch sicher ins Boot ziehen. 

Nach genaueren Wiegen und Messen mit mehreren Zeugen standen die Maße des absoluten Ausnahmefisches fest: 2,58m und 122,16 kg - der neue Französischer Gewichtsrekord!


----------



## GeorgeB (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Französischer Gewichtsrekord*

Ich finde das nicht besonders spektakulär. Hier im Pott gibt es nicht wenige Mädels, die bringen das gleiche Gewicht schon bei 1,58 Länge auf die Waage. |rotwerden


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Französischer Gewichtsrekord*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Ich finde das nicht besonders spektakulär. Hier im Pott gibt es nicht wenige Mädels, die bringen das gleiche Gewicht schon bei 1,58 Länge auf die Waage. |rotwerden




Boah...|muahah:

Ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## grubenreiner (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Französischer Gewichtsrekord*

Die Mädels sind dann bestimmt genauso hübsch...dann doch lieber den Waller fangen.

Immer wieder beeindruckend solche Riesnfische.


----------



## labralehn (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Französischer Gewichtsrekord*

Und diese Mädels haben bestimmt auch noch so eine große Klappe wie dieser Wels.

Wie alt dürfte dieser Wels sein?


----------



## Ossipeter (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Französischer Gewichtsrekord*

Wow ist das ein Gerät! Glückwunsch.


----------



## Honeyball (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Französischer Gewichtsrekord*

@GeorgeB: ..nicht nur im Pott :m


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Französischer Gewichtsrekord*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @GeorgeB: ..nicht nur im Pott :m




Hui, da steppt der Bär


----------



## Philla (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Französischer Gewichtsrekord*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Ich finde das nicht besonders spektakulär. Hier im Pott gibt es nicht wenige Mädels, die bringen das gleiche Gewicht schon bei 1,58 Länge auf die Waage. |rotwerden


 
Hahahahaha sehr Geil #r

Petri zum Físch btw.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Französischer Gewichtsrekord*

Wow, das ist echt ein gigantischer Waller! Da kann man nur gratulieren!


----------



## Schleie! (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Französischer Gewichtsrekord*

Wahnsinn!


----------

